# Laptop extrem langsam, evtl. zu wenig RAM?



## Bauminator (7. Mai 2013)

Der Laptop meines Vaters ist extrem langsam, kann dass daran liegen, das er nur 4GB RAM verwendet?
Die Systemdaten:
- i3-2330m
-4GB Ram
-Nvidia 520GT
-Windows 7 64bit
-HDD 1000GB

Seit einigen Tagen ist der Laptop extrem träge, teilweise "friert" er schon beim starten von Chrome für mehrere Sekunden ein.
Das Virensystem hat auch nichts gefunden & beim ausführen von PCMark07 läuft der Laptop auch fehlerfrei.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Bauminator


----------



## niklasschaefer (7. Mai 2013)

Hey,
ich würde über das System mal den CCleaner oder Tuneup drüber rennen lassen !Dass löscht Temporäredateien und macht die Registry sauber,
wenn diese Tools nicht helfen dann windows 7 über dvd oder stick neu aufsetzen. An den 4GB Ram liegt es definitiv nicht


----------



## der Ronny (7. Mai 2013)

Nein. Der "Ram" reicht. Vielleicht hat er sich ja eine Erkältung oder Viralen-Infekt eingefangen? Las doch mal den Virenscanner laufen und den DE-Cleaner (Avira DE-Cleaner - Download - CHIP Online).

Ansonsten mal den Autostart aufräumen ("msconfig" in Ausführen eingeben). Häufig ist bei Laptops sämtliche Zusatzsoftware, die beim Kauf dabei ist da drin und dann kann es tatsächlich eng werden mit dem Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Mai 2013)

Eher nicht Arbeitsspeicher ist genug vorhanden. Evtl mal Aufräumen und Defragmentieren. Die Tools könnten nützlich sein. 

Ccleaner: CCleaner - Download - CHIP Online

Defraggler: Download Defraggler 2.14.706 - FileHippo.com

Oder  den Tipp von* Colonel Faulkner* 

Bei Chrome in den Einstellungen (alles anzeigen lassen) den Haken bei  "Netzwerkaktion voraussehen, um die Ladegeschwindigkeit zu verbessern"  setzen. 						

mfg


----------



## Bauminator (7. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten,

Das Tool CCleaner nutze ich schon seit längerer Zeit, eine Virusinfektion ist auch nicht vorhanden & den Autostart habe ich erst kürzlich "aufgeräumt".
Ich probiere jetzt das Tool Defraggler, mal sehen ob der Laptop dann schneller reagiert.

MfG, Bauminator


----------



## Prieli (7. Mai 2013)

Wie von meinen Vorrednern schon gesagt mal Aufräumen und Defragmentieren

Falls das nicht hilft, Daten sichern und neu aufsetzten

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Mai 2013)

niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich würde über das System mal den CCleaner oder *Tuneup *drüber rennen lassen !


 Finger weg von TuneUp. Wenn du pech hast schrottest du das System.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn der Frühjahrsputz nicht zur Zufriedenheit verläuft...

https://geizhals.at/de/samsung-ssd-840-series-250gb-mz-7td250bw-a841502.html

Das allerbeste Mittel um einem lahmen Laptop auf die Sprünge zu helfen ist eine SSD.


----------



## Thallassa (7. Mai 2013)

Mal mit Crystaldiskinfo die Festplatte checken. Oft sind schwebende Sektoren die Ursache.


----------



## Research (7. Mai 2013)

Sagt der Systemmonitor nichts? (CPU, RAM)


----------



## Zwitschack (7. Mai 2013)

ich schmeiße mal noch ein paar andere sachen mit in den raum: system aufräumen und festplatte leeren (auch mal den papierkorb, häufiger fehler bei älteren leuten). eine weitere sache ist, wieviel staub hat sich denn beim lüfter gesammelt, nicht das die CPU-temperatur zu hoch ist und deshalb auch runtergeregelt wird.


----------



## Bauminator (7. Mai 2013)

OK, hab alle Tipps befolgt, danke nochmal an alle. 
Nach der Fragmentierung melde ich mich nochmal ob es was gebracht hat.

MfG, Bauminator


----------



## der Ronny (7. Mai 2013)

Ich will nicht drauf rum reiten, aber es interessiert mich mal. Wie viele "Warnungen" hat dir der DE-Cleaner angezeigt? 

Ich hatte nach einer Woche ohne Virenscanner (hatte ich mal vergessen drauf zu machen) 8 Warnungen....das fand ich schon sehr erschreckend.

Darunter war auch etwas, das ständig die DSL Leitung belegt hatte....


----------



## Bauminator (9. Mai 2013)

Der Laptop läuft jetzt um einiges schneller, danke für die Tipps 

Bei mir wurden bei Avira und Kaspersky noch nie "Warnungen" angezeigt, höchsten das mal ein Virus in Quarantäne gestellt wurde.


----------

